# bogs/ carnivorous plants



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

just interested in seeing what people have, and if they have any pics? i had a couple different kinds but now am down to one plant. i was thinking about setting up a bog in the next month or so, not sure on the size or anything yet. 
thanks
adam


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

here are some old pics of the plants i had.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/ ... d75491.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/ ... dd9916.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/ ... 072mod.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/ ... 075mod.jpg
ADAM


----------



## AlexF (Sep 26, 2007)

I have a little over 100 different species of Nepenthes (pitcher plants) if that is what you are looking for in photos let me know and I can flood you with their pix.

Here are just a few:

Burbidgeae









Singalana









Rajah









Sibuyanensis









Muluensis









Hamata









Aristolochoides









Jamban


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

thanks for the reply and pics. the pics are great. just trying to start a thread on carnivorous plants in general. if you have more pics and want to post them, keep them coming. 
ADAM


----------



## reptile_guy5 (Dec 29, 2007)

I dont have alot, but it's a start  

here is my N. ventrata:










I also have d. rotundifolia and s. purpurea but they are dormant in my backyard right now.

Cameron.


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

i had one of these plants too. i don't have any of my pics named on photobucket but i think this is it.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/ ... 67acce.jpg
ADAM

i am thinking about setting something up outside. i am not sure if i want it in the ground or just get one of them 16" bowls and make a bog out of it. do you have any recs?


----------



## Dryn (Nov 19, 2007)

I bought four carnivorous plants last year and two more this year. All of them at Lowe's. Two of the plants I bought last year died. They were a sundew and venus flytrap. I had them in a bog terrarium on a windowsill. The other two plants I bought last year lived. One was a small 3" green pitcher plant that spread out like fingers from a central point, and the other one was a 8" tall, thin pitcher plant. They both didn't grow at all over the winter, but stayed green? I replanted them in my exoterra viv and both have sprouted new leaves!!! I then bought a "tropical" pitcher plant tagged as nepens or something like that but it looks bad, yellow and brown leaves with several holes, but it was only 2.25. I also bought a "cobra lily," and planted both in the exo. The front of the viv had a "pond" that went across the front of the tank, but I sectioned off the end and filled them with sphagnum moss and some eco-complete. I planted the carnivorous plants in that. I hope they all do well. The thin pitcher has sprouted two new leaves over the weekend, and the cobra lily has opened up its pitchers and it looks like it has an immature flower that has been shooting up. The tropical lily is looking worse. I may have to clip the leaves and hopefully it will recover. I did the same with the thin pitcher when I first got it.


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

nice put up some pics when you have the chance.
ADAM


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

The 'tall thin pitcher' that you describe is probably a Sarracenia of some sort- a temperate species. These, like VFTs, need a winter's dormancy. They do well in bog garden conditions with a very high water table. I usually plant my CPs in a 50/50 mix of peat and sand and keep them permanently wet. The Nepenthes' roots need to be in a free draining mix that holds moisture, so you can plant it semi-epiphytically with some sphagnum wrapped around the roots, or mount the pot in some manner to the backwall. I'd also reconsider the cobra lily (Darlingtonia californica), as it needs significant cooling at night to do well, not to mention cool if not cold water on the roots.

I don't have any CPs in my tanks any more, preferring to culture them on a windowsill. I'm growing Nepenthes sanguinea, Nepenthes ventricosa, Nepenthes 'Judith Finn', Drosera capensis 'typical' and 'alba', Pinguicula moranensis 'G' and Pinguicula esseriana.


----------



## AlexF (Sep 26, 2007)

A few more pictures of nepenthes:

Gymnamphora









Khasiana

















Truncata









Ephippiata









Distillatoria









Densiflora









Burkei









Veitchi









Talanguensis









Ramispina









Mirabilis









Madagascarensis









Inermis

















Faizaliana

















Dubia


----------



## hylahill (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow Alex, great nepenthes! Any shots showing more of the plants themselves?


----------



## Leap (Mar 19, 2008)

All of these make me jealous.. Do want. Bad.


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

the truncata looks great. i had one of them a while back, the pitchers were small, the plant didn't do so well. wasn't good the day i pulled it out of the shiping box. 
nice pics everybody.
ADAM


----------



## AlexF (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't have a lot of whole plant pictures, but if you are interesded in a specific plant I can take it and post it.

Here are a few I've already have.

Singalana









Rajah









Platychilla









Macrophylla









Jamban and Lingulata (my two rarest plants)









Jamban









Globosa









Campanulata


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

I really enjoy Utricularia. There are some pretty cool terrestrial species that have some nice flowers. I only have U. bisquamata and U. sandersonii at the moment but I intent to get more.


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

those are different. do you have them in a bog terrarium? 
i think i might get another tropical pitcher plant to put with my vives. i don't have as many tanks/frogs right now cause of school, but with the ones i do have ff get out of the tanks. so i hope that having one or two plants will help keep the stray ff in check.
ADAM


----------



## Toad and Bun (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah Utrics are cool. I'm gonna try some in my viv. We have U. vulgaris in pothole wetlands here and U. gibba in some of our fens. I was lucky to see some U. purpurescens (I think that's the species) in wisconsin last fall. Really nice purple. Made me think of grape juice!

Love the Nepenthes, one more group of plants that nudge me towards getting a greenhouse!


----------



## AlexF (Sep 26, 2007)

I have tried putting nepenthes in all of my vivs and they usually die within the first month. I still have two that have gotten used to the viv environment and are doing very well. One is N. distillatoria and the other I can't remember what it is, but it's small and is just about to have it's first pitcher, so will know what it is eventualy.

My vivs don't have any ventilation, so that could be the problem. I will make 4 vertical vivs the next week and I will follow the instructions from here. I will put a ventilation window and will try with some more nepenthes cuttings to see if that works better.

In theory neither lowland or highland neps would be ideal for the vivs. The first ones need higher temperatures than the frogs could take and the highlands need cool temperatures at night, also too low for the frogs.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I have some Utricularia longifolia in my vivarium that is doing surprisingly well. Cocofiber substrate with a bit of sphagnum around it and it has grown new leaves and also sent out roots with little bladders into the water section.


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

i got some new plants from black jungle this past week. i will try and post up some pics tomorrow. 
ADAM


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

here are some pics of my new bog bowl.

































ADAM


----------



## Dryn (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice adam. I think I am going to do the same and take the pitchers out of the terrarium. Only one is doing really well.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Well, by no means do i want to "hijack" this thread, but I have a few questions, and maybe some of you CP gurus could help. ALSO, I know this has been done before but the search feature isn't aaron friendly. SO, I would like a couple tropical pitchers in my 40gal breeder tank, any suggestions on ones that are not just green, and of course dont grow 12" in height. lol... Thanks gurus


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

thanks. when i first put it outside it was still a little cold so some of the smaller pitchers died off. now that the temps are up in the high 60s and low 70s new ones are starting to grow out, the Venus fly trap flowered too. i am going to go to the north american amphibian conference in june so i might pick up some more stuff. 
maybe get some frogs for my 55gal too while i am there. i found homes for almost all my frogs cause of school and now that they are all gone i wish i kept some. i still have my intermedius, but i would like to get some bigger frogs for my 55gal that i still have set up. we will see.
keep the plant pics coming.
ADAM


----------



## AlexF (Sep 26, 2007)

Aaron, most of the nepenthes (tropical pitcher plants) tend to outgrow the viv pretty fast. The smallest one is probably argentii, or at least has the smalles pitchers, it is not easy to find though and tend to be expensive, too expensive to try on the vivarium for me.

Many of the highland species tend to grow extremely slow, so outgrowing the viv would take a long time and when it does, you can cut the top and make a new plant. It doesn't always work on some plants, but many others root quite easily.

I don't know how much ventilation you have on your vivs, but I have none and that has probably killed all of my neps I have tried on. The suviving ones are N. distillatoria and one that I can't remember and am wating for it to pitcher so I can find what it is.

Here's a short list of plants that have taken a long time to grow for me and could work on your vivs:
Ampularia: there are full red clones, but those are expensive. The regular clone is green with maroon spots.
Anamensis
Argentii
Aristolochoides: rare, expensive and takes forever to grow. Produces wonderfull pitchers.
Belli: Will get big in the very long run, but beautifull pink pitchers.
Densiflora: Grows big but takes a long time for small plants. Makes nice intense red pitchers
Diatas: Doesn't grow very large, at least not for me and makes deep red small pitchers.
Gracilis: Not a big plant, small pitchers that are green and brown.
Mikei: medium sized plant and pitchers, mostly dark brown with a little green, also takes a long time to grow.
Sibuyanensis can grow big but takes really long. Great pitchers
Tomoriana: small plant
Ventricosa: grows fast but can be cut easily to make more plants and is easy to find, pretty and inexpensive

You can see the species you like on my previous post. If you want info on a specific species let me know and if I haven't posted a picture I can do so.

Stay away from the following "grow like weed" species:
Copelandi, Spathulata, Eymae, Rajah, Bicalcarata, Alata, Dubia, Khasiana, Fusca, Talanguensis, Bongso, Truncata.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

I have been growing CPs longer than I have been keeping frogs. I don't have any recent pics because it takes too darn long to load them (I have dial up) but I can share a few pics.

By the way, Alex, if you want to sell any of your nepenthes, drop me a PM. I am interested in lowland species, preferably ones with larger pitchers rather than smaller. I will buy them outright or do a swap. I have sarracenia and butterworts to trade. 










Here is my ping titan. When it bloomed it ended up without about 9 of those tall purples flowers on it. It was beautiful.









These next pictures are not very good, but they are showing a wild bog of sarracenia alata near my house. This bog is dying out because of not enough light. there are too many trees around the plants. Each year there are less and less plants, and they are suffering from not enough light. I'm thinking about just digging up the remaining ones and bringing them home.


----------



## AlexF (Sep 26, 2007)

back2eight said:


> By the way, Alex, if you want to sell any of your nepenthes, drop me a PM. I am interested in lowland species, preferably ones with larger pitchers rather than smaller. I will buy them outright or do a swap. I have sarracenia and butterworts to trade.


Would be more than happy but I'm in Mexico City and exporting plants to the US is not friendly for me. If you are interested in these plants drop me a pm and can give you some contacts of local suppliers.


----------



## Toad and Bun (Feb 11, 2008)

Back2eight,

Shame on you. Why not cut some trees instead if digging them up? Peatlands are a seriously endangered community in much of the world, esp. at lower latitudes. "Plant poaching" is also a serious threat too, and may well be illegal. Grab a saw and get some exercise!

It's much better to practice caring for our native communities than just "salvaging" some of the "desirable" plants. Digging them up is certain doom for the plant community but removing woody invasives will ensure it lasts so your grandkids will see it. We have a lot of trouble with woody encroachment in Iowa's fens (another rare peatland), and many of our native orchids and other desirables such as fringed gentians are seriously threatened for the same reason...

Matt


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

I am editing my response that I initially posted and handling that rude remark above in PM. But I will say, ask questions next time before giving rude unsolicited advice, because you don't even know me or the story behind these plants or this area. I have been growing CPs for over 5 years. I'm not an idiot.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

so me being the tard i am posted this in its own post 

here is my venus fly trap eating 

plants/topic39587.html


----------

